# Voyage 440 premiere Plus, WOW!



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Just returned from an 8-day charter with Voyage aboard Dream Cat.

After 11 previous charters, 6 of them on cats, all I can say is WOW!!!

The Staff at Voyage is excellent and the briefing, while extremely lengthy and detailed was the best I have ever experienced, Bruce performed our briefing, he has a lifetime of experience delivering yachts and we learned a lot by just talking with him. 
His tips on sailing the Voyage 440 Plus were spot on, after leaving the base we beat up the Sir Francis Drake channel from Soper's to Great Harbor, Peter Island at incredible speed and pointing angles.
We were immediately very impressed with the windward performance of the boat. 
This is the first charter cat I have sailed that you can actually feel the acceleration on!!

All systems functioned perfectly; there was never any question that we would have a trouble free charter as far as the boat goes.

The refrigeration is excellent, the freezer kept tubs of ice cream all week for the teens, it is very large, we added life jackets to take some volume, very helpful in keeping the items frozen SOLID!!

The ventilation in the cabins is so good, we ran the genset and AC all of 2 hours the entire 8 days and used only 19 gallons of fuel the whole trip.

Open any interior access hatch and marvel at the cleanliness and organisation of the electrical and plumbing systems, everything very clean. 
You could literally eat off the surfaces of any of these areas including the bilge, engine, anchor or genset compartments.

The galley is a chef's dream, sharp knives, great appliances, microwave, toaster, anything you would ever want!!! Nina prepared some incredible meals, even surprised us with chili-cheese pancakes, to die for!!!

The dinghy launch and recovery system is very well thought out, as are many features aboard these yachts. After a bit of practice, we were launching and recovering the dink as a team with not a word spoken.

The helm is very responsive and also gives you feedback like no other cat, more like a mono, you can feel exactly when your sails are over trimmed and also when they load up allowing you to feather to weather very efficiently. We saw pointing angles as close as 30 degrees with over 8 kt. boat speeds with moderate chop, incredible!!

The electric winch for the dinghy launch system that is also the primary port winch that raises the main is fantastic. Raise the main be keeping her head to wind, load the self tailing winch and push the button, about as effortless as you can get.

The sailing performance off the wind was also fantastic, we had George's spinnaker aboard but only flew it once. 
We saw great speeds at even DDW wing and wing sailing and wow, get her on a reach, she screams!!

We absolutely smoked a Pro Skipper aboard a Festiva Lagoon 440 that was taunting us to race to Anegada while docked at Leverick, more on that later.

The Voyage 440 Plus has been voted best yet by every member of our crew!!!

The de-brief was uneventful and very quick, as Kemo was the only one on duty and he had some other groups to attend to.

I found Voyage the best choice yet in my experience and have already booked her sistership for June '09!


----------



## SelkirkGrace (Aug 25, 2008)

*Time to try the Leopard 46*

We had a great time on the Lagoons also. Very nice boats. My kids call the 440, "the sailboat with a hot tub!" We were sailing in the Caribbean and going to weather. Picked up a large wave crest and filled the pit behind the tramp with warm water... hence "the hot tub." What a design feature!??

We started sailing the 4600 at Moorings. What can I say, we loved it and bought one!

Have you tried any others?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

So, when you coming over to the darkside Saildoggie... you know you want to get a real boat...not a leadmine..


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*Contact at Voyage Charters*

Who did you work with, at Voyage Charters? One of their agents is a dear friend, and my daughter worked in their office in Annapolis for awhile.


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Great pictures and post Saildoggie. I am thinking about doing the same next summer. Thanks for the great info.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Leadmine....funny Sailingdog, probably give you a real good run for your $ with your Telstar!


montenido, send me a PM if you are serious, I can help you arrange a substantial Owner's Referral discount. You would mant to look at booking soon, they are filling up quickly even with our crappy economy, the 440 PP fills up first.
We have a 440PP, One Love already booked with them starting June 27 for 10 days, we have a flotilla with at least 10 boats so far, join us!

The contact I work with is Kathleen Gasparin.

Have chartered the Moorings 4000, 4200, 4300 (X2), Island Spirit 401 and a Privelege 435, the quality and performance of the Voyage 440 tottaly blows all of those away.


----------



## RRaedeke (Oct 1, 2009)

*Looking to find Voyage 440 Owner*

I'm looking to locate a 440 owner whom I could buy a week of owner time from.

Saildoggie - you seemed to indicate you might know of someone?

Anyone else have contact information - I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks

Richard Raedeke
Denver, CO


----------



## sailvi767 (Aug 25, 2007)

Voyage owners are prohibited by contract from selling owners time. They do however get a substantial booking discount if you book through a owner. I have a 440 PP in their fleet. Feel free to email me a sailvi767atAOLdotCOM. I can get you a price quote and answer any questions you have.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

George!
Glad to see you coin in here on this one!

We had a great time on our June/July charter!
Pics here:
BVI609 pictures by saildoggie - Photobucket

My crew wandered over to a Voyage 500 when we retrned to base, as soon as I heard them say, "hey, come check this out" it was all over.

We booked Galeaux, a new Voyage 500 for 11 days June/July 2010!
I booked within 30 days of returning from our charter and got a hefty discount for that!

I have 2 trips to BVI's set up before that, one in a few weeks for Foxy's Cat fight and another to take a bunch of Air Force bos out for a week in April!!

Voyage has been excellent to work with and has provided super clean cats with no issues at all!


----------

